# New V and concerned for her sleep



## ardentlysurreal (Jun 15, 2011)

I just adopted a 1.5 year old V from the Humane Society and I'm curious how much sleep should my V be getting?? The poor girl only gets sleep when my ADHD children are playing video games and FINALLY leaving her alone, but even then she won't sleep deep because she's constantly alert and ready for me and my wife to leave her side (velcro dog effect)... My family goes to bed around midnight and then gets up at 7am, is this enough sleep for her? A mere 6~7 hours?!?!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think she could use a little more than that. My Wille Boy usually gets about nine hours, plus short naps during the day. Willie is four years old. Even if you provide your dog with a secluded, quiet sleeping spot to call her own, there's that velcro effect. She wouldn't want to leave her peeps. Maybe you guys should think about getting some more sleep yourselves! Ha, Ha! ;D Really -- it's good for you.

p.s. Willie was a "Pound Pup", too.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmm...Never really thought about how much sleep, quantified by hours, is the desired/necessary amount; however, with 3 young children, I have always stressed the dog's need for their own space (crate/place) & down time. When we got our V, our youngest was newly 3. I don't know how to answer how much sleep is needed, but I think it is important for any dog to have their own space to retreat sans any children! My kids know the consequences if they are "messing with" the dogs when they show signs of wanting to rest &/or retreat. Consequences are swift if they are caught in the dog crate or otherwise messing with the "safe place." My dogs would tolerate it, but it's the principle. It takes vigilance on our part, but it's important our kids respect animals in the same way my son protects his Lego star wars  It is healthy, IMO, for your V to have time off from everyone if she shows signs of wanting to be left alone. Make space happen if it's needed. I do know how difficult it is


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Reading books on dogs and watching our two Vizslas they sleep / relax quite a bit of the day. In nature, a canine would relax and not use energy except for hunting. '

They need a quiet "den" to get away from human ADHD and recharge their batteries. 

My dogs sleep / rest 14 hours a day. This is close to what would happen in a natural environment.

It is great your dog is growing up with your kids. You just need to really undestand how the dog fits into your family "pack." He has to know where he/she fits. At the bottom of the rung.

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## DASHAW (Jun 22, 2011)

Keep in mind that V's are a high energy dog and won't seem to sleep as much as a lap dog or lab. They will seem to up and about more. I wouldn't worry about it unless you notice your dog being lethargic or doesn't seem him/herself.


----------

